# how to make mobile unreachable ?



## esumitkumar (Oct 10, 2007)

hi frnds

Some of my frnds say u can make ur cell unreachable (mine is nokia 6600) by removing its battery n again inserting but when i do that it says switch off instead....how can we make mobile unreachable ..any trick ?


----------



## shashank_re (Oct 10, 2007)

If you are having Vodafone(hutch),even if you switch off the mobile . it says not reachable!


----------



## dd_wingrider (Oct 10, 2007)

what i used to do is to remove the sim and switch on the phone, so whosoever calls you will get "NOT REACHABLE" 
used to work for me, give it a try


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 10, 2007)

^^dd...i tried above method but it says "the idea mobile u r trying has been switched off or out of coverage area, please try later" ..... 

its not saying not reachable....any more ideas ?


----------



## Hitboxx (Oct 10, 2007)

Not sure on your phone, but on my E6 I got an option to turn off 'Antenna' which renders it unreachable.


----------



## int86 (Oct 10, 2007)

Very simple just make it unreachable. Just take battery, ofcourse when cell is on.

One more interesting thing. JUst get a mobile/landine number whose alerting message you want. Like "this phone is out of order" or always engage tone, like something that. And forward your calls to that. And you bacome a Undercover agent.

But mind it in this world truth prevails no good place for liars.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 10, 2007)

> Very simple just make it unreachable. Just take battery, ofcourse when cell is on


ye bhi kar chuka..still same message ..will try to do divert no technique 



> But mind it in this world truth prevails no good place for liars


i also dont appreciate lies..but what if ur office isnt giving u recognition for hard work and still calling u to work on sat/sun  ...


----------



## max_demon (Oct 10, 2007)

anyone knows callcheater . it is used for that purpose . we can even record message to play .


----------



## azzu (Oct 10, 2007)

ok Sumit bhai in idea there's no message named "THE MOBILE UR CALLING HAS BEEN SWITCHED OFF" but the message is "THE IDEA MOBILE UR CALLING HAS BEEN SWITCHED OFF OR OUT OF COVERAGE AREA" so u cant do much with it rather changing ur SIM .
in other opertaors message 1 is there
GOT my point ???


----------



## int86 (Oct 10, 2007)

esumitkumar said:
			
		

> i also dont appreciate lies..but what if ur office isnt giving u recognition for hard work and still calling u to work on sat/sun  ...



It does not matter. One does not need a certificate from another to be truthful and hardworking. Isn't we born to make a better world.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 10, 2007)

got it...but i want "this mobile is unreachable " not it has been switched off :d


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 10, 2007)

For getting that you need to remove the battery when the mobile is 'ON'.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 10, 2007)

kiran bhai ..sab kar liya..but still....same message

@int 86...





> It does not matter. One does not need a certificate from another to be truthful and hardworking. Isn't we born to make a better world.



it matters ..it directly hits ur increment .thus affecting ur salary ...


----------



## Pathik (Oct 10, 2007)

Use offline mode or flight mode... but in some it my say that the mobile has been switched off...
or
Create a really heavy gprs connection... evy1 who tries to call u ll get the unreachable error..


----------



## shashank_re (Oct 10, 2007)

^^^^What do you mean by heavy gprs connection?


----------



## Pathik (Oct 10, 2007)

means that if u create a gprs connection and download very large amounts of data using 2-3 apps at the same time... ur mobile ll become unreachable...
works for me..


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 10, 2007)

esumitkumar said:
			
		

> kiran bhai ..sab kar liya..but still....same message
> 
> Generally it happens. But it entirely depends upon the service provider. In such case, I think Pathiks has the best answer. Put your mobile in downloading using GPRS!


----------



## Hitboxx (Oct 10, 2007)

'Overload with gprs?!'

How pratical is that? And if he does it, for how long? And is gprs free of cost?

Sumit, as far as I see, there are only 2 possible solutions, either your service provider should handle this or your phone should come with this feature, that's it, sorry mate.

PS: And don't trust 3rd party software, they may help once or twice but not always.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 10, 2007)

hitbox.champion said:
			
		

> 'Overload with gprs?!'
> 
> How pratical is that? And if he does it, for how long? And is gprs free of cost?
> 
> ...



Yep! That sounds crazy! But that's the temporary solution if he doesn't want to change the service.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 10, 2007)

Well the best possible solution that works for me and most of my friends is to put the cellphone is a aluminum/steel almirah...it cuts off the signal...
Try too see if it works for you...wont work if your signal is very good in your area


----------



## azzu (Oct 10, 2007)

guys i just consulted the IDEA CC
they told there's no out of coverage area named message but out of cov area or switched off " message in thier Database


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 11, 2007)

azzu bhai u rock.. ! u even cosulted CC idea  .......thanks all the guys for suggestions..as of now i will try in steel almirah  ...warna switch off is the best sol


----------



## kkg_mjh (Oct 15, 2007)

I do this by going setting -- >   phone setting  -- >  Network Selection --> chosing/selecting diffrent Service Provider then my current service provider

then when it do request I turn/switch off . 
and i always do that


----------

